# Best & quickest Internet Provider in Dubai??



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi , just want to check which co. to use for internet connection in Dubai, I am hoping to stream some UK tv through the internet, and wondering what is the quickest speed and who should I use?

Any help, gratefully recieved!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You don't get a choice I'm afraid, you'll get either Etisalat or Du depending on where you live and the speed depends on how much you want to pay.


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> You don't get a choice I'm afraid, you'll get either Etisalat or Du depending on where you live and the speed depends on how much you want to pay.


Hi, thanks - Oh OK, well we will be in the Green Community, do you know what the fastest speed is and aprox price at all?? 
Ta


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

donnasb said:


> Hi, thanks - Oh OK, well we will be in the Green Community, do you know what the fastest speed is and aprox price at all??
> Ta



Hi,

I also live in the Green community and you have to go with Etisalat. I went for 2mb line as this is what I had at home and had no problem streaming TV, however you get nowhere near that band width here and I currently cannot stream TV and have to download everything. It is also ridiculously expensive compared to home. Some typical prices as follows:

2mb 349 AED / Month
4mb 449 
8mb 499
16mb 549


All have a 200 AED installation fee.

I hope this helps.


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

pmac34 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also live in the Green community and you have to go with Etisalat. I went for 2mb line as this is what I had at home and had no problem streaming TV, however you get nowhere near that band width here and I currently cannot stream TV and have to download everything. It is also ridiculously expensive compared to home. Some typical prices as follows:
> 
> ...


Thanks.

So we will need to look at Etisalat then and see whats their fastest speed, it looks like 30mb, i wonder if this is quick enough?, maybe streaming TV through internet is not the way to go, and just to give in to the fact that Corrie and eastenders are no longer part of my life...(have managed to get all the uk channels here in cyprus for the past 3 years due to the 4.2 meter dish on our roof) - although I think OSN show some shows?

Thanks for your help, 

BTW how are you liking The Green Community?? we are hoping to get a Bungalow in GCW to move into in August have got boys into the local school and nursery so I am hoping its a good choice !


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Eastenders is (sadly for me as I live with a fan) downloadable via the iPlayer desktop app.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I will be out at the GC as well, and a friend who has just got his Internet installed told me that the fastest speed available (to him) at the time he subscribed the service (3 months ago ?) was 4Mb from Etisalat.

So if you are out in the GC and have faster than 4Mb, please chime up. Thanks...


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

sandypool said:


> Eastenders is (sadly for me as I live with a fan) downloadable via the iPlayer desktop app.


OH so bbc iplayer works in Dubai... in Cyprus it wont let you use it??


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

ccr said:


> I will be out at the GC as well, and a friend who has just got his Internet installed told me that the fastest speed available (to him) at the time he subscribed the service (3 months ago ?) was 4Mb from Etisalat.
> 
> So if you are out in the GC and have faster than 4Mb, please chime up. Thanks...


what ?! 4mb thats just not right?? is it... why are they offering 60 on their website? 

Yes anyone else in GC who has a faster speed? 

Thx


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

donnasb said:


> OH so bbc iplayer works in Dubai... in Cyprus it wont let you use it??


Errrr not exactly but there are easy ways around it.


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Anyone know who the people of JBR and the Marina have to use? Etisalat or Du?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

They use Du


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

wandabug said:


> They use Du


Thanks! Too bad though as Etisalats packages look faster and cheaper...


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

sandypool said:


> Errrr not exactly but there are easy ways around it.


 I think it may work on my husbands work laptop ! ...


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

donnasb said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So we will need to look at Etisalat then and see whats their fastest speed, it looks like 30mb, i wonder if this is quick enough?, maybe streaming TV through internet is not the way to go, and just to give in to the fact that Corrie and eastenders are no longer part of my life...(have managed to get all the uk channels here in cyprus for the past 3 years due to the 4.2 meter dish on our roof) - although I think OSN show some shows?
> 
> ...


No Problem,

GC is great with lots of facilities and nurseries and schools are very close. I live in the old East community, but I have been to the newer Bungalows in the West and they are lovely. I really like living here. You are a bit out of the city, however for a night out in town you are talking 15mins in a taxi which are so cheap compared to home.

PM me if I can help with additional information about GC.


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> You don't get a choice I'm afraid, you'll get either Etisalat or Du depending on where you live and the speed depends on how much you want to pay.


I just spoke with a national who is a manager in customer service for Etisilat and he said within the next few months, we'll be able to choose between Etisilat and Du. Basically, if you're in a Du area, you can sign up for, use and pay for an Etisilat package through Du. Not sure how it works out in terms of who the connection would actually be through. But if this is true, we may have more choice.

I use Elife, Etisilat's fiber optic plan. I pay about 350Dhs/mo and get blazing speed. Streaming video is like TV.


----------

